# USA Scopes?



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

I just bought me a Ruger 77/17 hm2 and will probaly get a .22 lr barrel for it. Now I need a good scope that has an AO. Problem is, I want a good scope company that has incredible customer service, atleast 75% of the products are made in the U.S. and that the scope itself is assembled in the U.S. Now, sure Leupold would be a great contender for this BUT I have been hearing awful things about how crappy their customer service is. If you have had recent problems and have talked to the customer support, how did you like the service?

Then there is Burris that I believe is close to 100% made in the U.S. Leupold has their glass made in Japan and Korea. Burris however has everything made in the U.S., or so I have been told. I havn't heard too much about Burris's customer service though.

So with all that being said, what do you all suggest I should look into? I am pretty set on the Leupold VX-II 3-9x33 Rimfire E.F.R. but I am open to suggestions. How about the Leupold VX-II 3-9x33 Ultralite E.F.R. ? All it has is a different finish and a thicker duplex. I will not be using this rifle for squirrel hunting so I dont know if it will really matter if I had a thicker duplex. The only thing I will be shooting is, grouse in the trees and plinking. One problem with getting the rimfire, riflescopes.com is sold out and I have a feeling their Leupold free shipping and free accessories deal is not going to last very long. I need to buy it before monday!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I have the 3-9x33 OA EFR on a Kimber 82, it is just what the Dr. ordered for rimfires. I had Leupold's custom shop do two custom reticles for me earlier this year. They were done in the timeframe promised, for the agreed upon price, and are both calibrated exactly as I asked them to be. When dealing with Leupold customer service it's best to do it yourself. Involving any "help from the store" generally adds lag time as often warrentee items are only shipped once or twice a week. Under special circumstances you can have your scope out on Monday and back on Friday, sometimes sooner if you're really jammed up and explain it to them ahead of time. The two scopes I sent to Leupold were only actually in the factory for 8 days, shipping both directions took about the same.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I think Burris scopes are made elsewhere now. I saw it on one but I don't remember if it said China or Korea. I think it said China. Someone please let me know if I'm wrong.

I would only recommend Leupold. There are supposed to be better scopes, but you can always get a good portion of your money back if you decide to sell your Leupold. Not so with most other scopes.

I have had nothing but good experiences with their customer service, but have never returned a scope for repair or alteration. I find it interesting that people buy adj. covers on e-Bay for Leupold scopes, for example, when one call to Leupold's customer service will get you as many as you want sent to your mailbox absolutely free of charge!

You can't go wrong with Leupold.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I only have one burris and one leupold so I don't claim to be any kind of optics expert, but I like the clarity of my burris a little better. I also don't like the price you have to pay to get a reticle with multiple aiming points from leupold. The burris balistic plex works great on my 17hmr.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I think Burris scopes are made elsewhere now. I saw it on one but I don't remember if it said China or Korea. I think it said China. Someone please let me know if I'm wrong.


  uke: :eyeroll: :crybaby: :bs: :soapbox:



> Someone please let me know if I'm wrong.[/quote]
> 
> YOU MY FRIEND ARE WRONG!
> 
> You may have got a cheaper pair of binoculars that were made in the Phillipines(sp?) but their scopes are most definately not made in CHINA! :******:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for doing as I asked, 7400. But it was not a pair of binoculars I saw, I'm sure it was a scope. I just checked the Burris web site and all models have a flag beside the models pictured indicating they are made in USA EXCEPT the Fullfield series. They do not have the same emblem in the picture, so I think it must have been a new fullfield I saw that said made in ?. I'll keep checking to be sure. Thanks again.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Burris and Pentax are the same rifle scopes. Could Pentax be making the fullfield overseas and labeling it a Burris?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Horsager,
Interesting you have noticed that. I asked Burris a few months ago if they made scopes for Pentax. There answer was......We can only suggest you ask Pentax about that. Was as good as a yes for me!!!!!!

You could be right, but I would be more inclined to believe it is the other way around, with Burris still "making" them, but subbing the fullfields out, so to speak, since that line is the one they try to sell as cheap as possible. I think you can buy a new 3-9X fullfield for right at $160, so it stands to reason they're getting a labor break.

I will try to stop by the store where I think I saw the scope in question this weekend.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Guys, I haven't been here for a while (like about a year)

But I can tell you about the Burris questions. I like Burris, I'm a big fan & I have about..... 4 or 5 of them. All in the FF II family.

Burris assembles the 3-9 40mm & the 4.5-14 in the Philipenes. Pretty much the combo pack offerings are the ones made in PI. (bino & scope pack, Spotting scope & scope pack)

I prefer to see the "Made in USA" on the scopes, 3 of mine are Made in USA, 2 are not. all of them work well but I still prefer the USA ones.

As far as customer service, Leupold has the very best reputation in that respect (not that you would ever need it) I have heard complaints about Burris customer service but I have never needed to try it myself.

You probably just need to figure out what you want in a scope besides USA brand. Do you want a fixed power? Variable? if you are looking for fixed power both leupold & burris offerings are made in USA. if you go into the entry level variables (VX-1 & FF II) in the 3-9 40 mm the leupold is USA, the Burris is PI. eye relief, light gathering, image clarity, all that is debatable between the two. The two main differences in construction & function being Burris is a one piece tube, Leupold is a 2 piece, Burris has possitive clicks for adjustments, Leupold had the friction adjust, no clicks.

Oh, & to adjust the magnification power on a Burris you just grab the entire reticle bell & give a twist, on the Leupold you have an adjustment ring.

hope this helps.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I've had Leupolds for years and never needed customer service.


----------

